# Hướng dẫn cách tải, lưu ảnh GIF về điện thoại Android, iPhone đơn giản



## tongthienthu89 (11 Tháng năm 2020)

GIF là một loại hình ảnh động phổ biến với dung lượng nhẹ và nội dung ngộ nghĩnh. Video này tải và lưu những bức ảnh động đó về điện thoại Android hay iPhone. Có 2 cách để tải ảnh GIF về điện thoại đó là: 
- Qua Google: Tìm ảnh GIF - Nhấn chọn ảnh GIF - Nhấn giữ ảnh GIF -Chọn Tải hình ảnh xuống. 
- Qua ứng dụng GIPHY: Tải GIPHY - Tìm ảnh GIF - Nhấn chọn ảnh GIF - Chọn biểu tượng 3 chấm - Chọn Save GIF.


----------



## onlyluck (14 Tháng chín 2020)

đã xem


----------



## onlyluck (14 Tháng chín 2020)

đã làm được


----------

